# Where To Park?



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Well our turn-around in our driveway is now empty. We drove down to the RV place on Saturday to sign some papers and drop off our pop-up for our trade in.

Obviously when we pick up our 26rs in two weeks it will NOT fit in the turn-around in the driveway so we will need to park it in the far part of our backyard. Gosh I hope the snow is gone by then too (we are supposed to get more snow tonight)

It is dirt in the far part of our yard and I figure we will need to bring in some trap rock to make a little pad for it. Is this what everyone else does too?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

action 
Hi Chris,

Welcome to Outbackers. Without knowing the layout of your yard and the type of soil that you have, I can only give general advice. Remember that my advice is free, and well worth what you pay for it.














If you're going to build a parking pad, don't forget about ingress and egress routes for the TT and TV. The best of all setups would be a concrete pull-through pad with full hook-ups and paved driveways.







Now, back to Earth.








I'm not familiar with the term "trap rock", but crushed rock / gravel will give a good base for a pad. Be sure to remove the topsoil from the pad area first. I recommend laying down some landscaping fabric before putting in the rock. It's cheap, and it prevents the rock sinking into the soil. If you talk to the people that you will be getting your rock from they can give you the best advice for your area. Remember that they probably have more experience doing this kind of thing than even the local contractors. Above all, keep it fun.









Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Momto4boyz62

First, check your local zoning codes to make sure that building such a pad would not be proscribed.

Then, if it's an all clear, like Sensai said, I would think about the route in and out of the parking area you are referring too.

I tend to over engineer things, but I am thinking of doing the same mod in my yard in Western CT. I am planning on a base of 3/4" trap rock, and then some process on top of that. When the process settles, it is about as hard as concrete, and should shed any water fairly easily. Don't forget to add some drainage if needed before you put the process down.

Sensai, trap rock is probably a regional term that refers to uniformly sized stones, used for anything from drains, to wall bases, to septic systems. Process is also called item 4 is some areas, and is a mixute of sand, stone, and reclaimed concrete (I think), and used as a base for roads, patio's and side walks.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Check with the neighbors first!


----------



## Frisbee1969 (Feb 28, 2005)

Since we are on the subject of landings and such, what do 5er pullers do about angles and slopes? I backed my Outback down the drive having just left the sales lot with it, and my bed rails rubbed the underside of the nose as the back wheels broke the plane. It is pretty resilient plastic under there...I think they planned it that way. But it still left black marks and scared my wife half to death. She is convinced that I am going to destroy our new camper through my testosterone induced carelessness. Is there a techniqe of manuevering to reduce the pitch angle when going over a grade? I'd hate to have to remove the bed rails. Its a sexy truck!


----------

